

An Evolutionary Whodunit: How Did Humans Develop Lactose Tolerance? - codegeek
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2012/12/27/168144785/an-evolutionary-whodunit-how-did-humans-develop-lactose-tolerance

======
charlieflowers
Similar article and discussion here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4710596>

